# 24" / 13.5 ft-lbs belt need



## Larry710 (Dec 11, 2021)

Model #944.529071
serial #11009m 003709
"assembled in USA"


I'm having a hard time finding info on this blower. After my best sleuthing on the google, I thought I had the correct drive/auger belts.
drive belt seems correct and fits, but the auger belt is too long, and possibly too narrow.

This model seems like it doesn't exist! 

Is there perhaps a cross reference chart for a newer model that have common belts?

Thanks


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Well, for giggles I searched and found nothing by that mdl number as well. 
Here is a link that claims to sell the manual. french





Manuel Service Atelier Reparation CRAFTSMAN 944-529071 PDF


Vous pouvez télécharger Manuel Service Atelier Reparation CRAFTSMAN 944-529071 PDF sur manuels.solutions avec un téléchargement immédiat ou différé du document PDF




www.manuels.solutions


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, your half way there .... You know you need one wider, as well as one not as long .... 

Canadian units have trouble being researched for some reason?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Larry. The closest model I could find is 944.529070 which may work for you. The auger belt number is 408007 (5/8" X 38") and the traction belt is 419744 (1/2" x 34"). I found the manual at Sears parts Canada. Good luck, let us know what you find.
529070.pdf - Google Drive

Here is the Sears Canda link-
Sears Parts Diagrams - PartsBay.ca

I found both belt numbers here-
Search: 10 results found for "408007*" – V-Belt Guys (vbeltguys.com)


----------

